# What are your favorite workouts?



## tonynyc

It's been awhule since i've posted any workout ideas AND there have been other threads in the past....will add links to them in another post...but, here's my question...

What are your favorite workouts? Do you need the standards machines in a gym (weight machines- treadmills - stationary bikes etc.) Or

Can you find the same satisfaction doing things 'old school' : ie, bodyweight exercises (pushups, situps, pullups) - hiking- swimming- walking- yoga 

And we all have those days where we cannot get a workout in - what do you do as far as an abbreviated program OR do you become creative and make your daily housework (the workout)....


----------



## Suze

I love swimming, volleyball, rollerblading. ...And snowboard.:wubu:

I'm old school I guess, hate indoor machines!


----------



## comperic2003

I am all about the "old-school" lifts. I find machines (cable stations do not qualify as machines) pretty useless. Anything I can do on a machine I can do with free weights better and safer.

Pistol Squats
Front Squats
Deadlifts
Rows
Pullups
Bench Press
Pushups
Olympic Lifts
Face Pulls
Pull Throughs
Glut Ham Raises

Those exercises pretty much make up the core of my entire workout plan for the week. I occasionally spice it up with some medicine ball throws, sled pushes, sled pulls, sandbag work, and wheelbarrow work.


----------



## tonynyc

comperic2003 said:


> Face Pulls
> Those exercises pretty much make up the core of my entire workout plan for the week. I occasionally spice it up with some medicine ball throws, sled pushes, sled pulls, sandbag work, and wheelbarrow work.



I like the idea of doing 'Face Pulls' definitely a safer movement than
behind the neck pressdowns with the lat machine.

http://www.weightliftingdiscussion.com/facepull.html 

I've learn to be creative when I don't get to the gym. For example, I had to do some grocery shopping and had about 20-30lbs worth of bags on each hand. How can you make this a great workout? Well one of the pluses/minuses of living in the city is that you have the options of walking- so a nice long walk with the bags provided a "modified farmers walk" and a great cardio workout. Great for the grip too....


----------



## tonynyc

And here is a great video on YOutube for a nice chair aerobic workout- really great for the days when you can have aching knees , back, heels etc. 


*Chair Aerobics with Paul Eugene *

http://youtube.com/watch?v=P3jhx4F0oAc&feature=related


----------



## tonynyc

Here's another set of 'Seated Workout' videos. When viewing the 'Desk Workout', I would probably reserve judgement on the tricep dip (chair stability) -but the other exercises look pretty effective.


*Seated Stretches*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciWW8DdN4Y4&NR=1

------------------------------------------------


*Desk Workout*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6tuVrh-zJvs&feature=related


----------



## Risible

Tony, these are great! I especially liked the Paul Eugene chair aerobics, with that driving beat, makes you want to follow along. I actually had a chair aerobics videotape (a while ago), but the music was totally uninspiring.

Thanks for posting them!


----------



## comperic2003

tonynyc said:


> I like the idea of doing 'Face Pulls' definitely a safer movement than
> behind the neck pressdowns with the lat machine.



The lat machine primarily works your lats. Face pulls primarily work your upper and lower traps and middle back. Face pulls barely work the lats at all. You can't swap one in for the other. 

And the behind the neck lat pulldown, or the behind the neck pullup, or behind the neck shoulder press are not inherently dangerous or any less safe than other exercises. They become dangerous when people with poor shoulder stability and mobility (ie almost everyone) try them.


----------



## goldilocks829

Thank you so much for posting this. My legs are different sizes due to a fall and subsequent surgeries so my balance is off. This will really help me. Thanks again!!

Janice





tonynyc said:


> And here is a great video on YOutube for a nice chair aerobic workout- really great for the days when you can have aching knees , back, heels etc.
> 
> 
> *Chair Aerobics with Paul Eugene *
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=P3jhx4F0oAc&feature=related


----------



## tonynyc

Risible said:


> Tony, these are great! I especially liked the Paul Eugene chair aerobics, with that driving beat, makes you want to follow along. I actually had a chair aerobics videotape (a while ago), but the music was totally uninspiring.
> 
> Thanks for posting them!



*Hi Ris:
No Problem - I just discovered the Chair Aerobics thing as I was looking at a Video on YouTube that showed a boxing routine that you could do- I'll post this as well and see what other things I can list... 
*





comperic2003 said:


> The lat machine primarily works your lats. Face pulls primarily work your upper and lower traps and middle back. Face pulls barely work the lats at all. You can't swap one in for the other.
> 
> And the behind the neck lat pulldown, or the behind the neck pullup, or behind the neck shoulder press are not inherently dangerous or any less safe than other exercises. They become dangerous when people with poor shoulder stability and mobility (ie almost everyone) try them.



* 
Hey Comperic:
I guess it all depends - and yes you do have to consider pre-existing factors;but, there are certian movements that have been shown to be unsafe and have fallen out of favor. I noticed that you mentioned 'pistol' or one legged squats on your list. This can be a real ass kick....Tony
 *





goldilocks829 said:


> Thank you so much for posting this. My legs are different sizes due to a fall and subsequent surgeries so my balance is off. This will really help me. Thanks again!!
> Janice



*
Hi Janice:
I will post some more threads as far as the variety of workouts that I come up with on the net - as well as whatever posting folks want to add.
Thanks--- Tony 
*


----------



## comperic2003

tonynyc said:


> Hey Comperic:
> I guess it all depends - and yes you do have to consider pre-existing factors;but, there are certian movements that have been shown to be unsafe and have fallen out of favor. I noticed that you mentioned 'pistol' or one legged squats on your list. This can be a real ass kick....Tony



Saying behind the neck movements are unsafe is equivalent to saying squats are unsafe. If you posses the mobility, stability, muscular balance, etc. to perform either of these movements, then neither of them is unsafe. Behind the neck movements have "fallen out of favor" because most people are not fit enough to preform them safely. That does not mean the movement itself is inherently unsafe, just the practitioner.

And regarding pistols, they are my favorite exercise. Do you do them?


----------



## tonynyc

comperic2003 said:


> Saying behind the neck movements are unsafe is equivalent to saying squats are unsafe. If you posses the mobility, stability, muscular balance, etc. to perform either of these movements, then neither of them is unsafe. Behind the neck movements have "fallen out of favor" because most people are not fit enough to preform them safely. That does not mean the movement itself is inherently unsafe, just the practitioner.
> 
> And regarding pistols, they are my favorite exercise. Do you do them?



Not necessarily - when you consider some exercises ; ie, like the 'Behind the Neck' Press movement. This specific exercise goes against the structural design of the shoulder joint and have casued problems to folks that are fit.

This exercise is done by standing with your feet about shoulder width apart. Placing your hands on the bar about three inches wider than the width of your shoulders. Pushing the bar overhead to arm's length, holding and then slowly lowering back down to your shoulders. 

Now you can do a safer form of this in the seated version. Try performing it in a smith machine or power rack for added safety.

But, this is the problem- Behind The Neck Presses places the shoulder joint into the dislocation position and the range of motion puts unnecessary stress on the rotator cuff tendons of the shoulders.


----------



## tonynyc

Just in case - we might have thought that 'Chair' exercising would be a walk in the park 

How about these

*CrossFit- Chair Pistol Exercises*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=q13abYk9ri0


*Bounce Back Fitness Chair*

I have not used this product -but, seems interesting
claims to be great for the lymphatic symptoms-
check the web site as they do have extra heavy weight springs 
rated to (300-450#).... you might have to attach extra springs for 
added safety...


http://youtube.com/watch?v=-ZfwMkzm1gU

--------------------------------------------

*Bounce Back Fitness Web site*

http://www.allfit.com/


----------



## comperic2003

tonynyc said:


> Not necessarily - when you consider some exercises ; ie, like the 'Behind the Neck' Press movement. This specific exercise goes against the structural design of the shoulder joint and have casued problems to folks that are fit.



Well obviously those individuals were not fit. Having a six pack and being able to bench 300+ does not make one fit. Joint mobility, stability and muscular balance are often forgotten when talking about fitness.

BTN do not go against the structural design of the shoulder. They go against the conditioned and habitual shoulder posture that is inherent in a western lifestyle. I am not saying BTN presses are the safest thing in the world, nor am I saying they are unsafe and should be avoided. If one possesses the proper shoulder mobility, stability, muscular balance and flexibility, than one can perform BTN presses properly and with added safety. 



tonynyc said:


> This exercise is done by standing with your feet about shoulder width apart. Placing your hands on the bar about three inches wider than the width of your shoulders. Pushing the bar overhead to arm's length, holding and then slowly lowering back down to your shoulders.



Who says you have to place your hands three inches wider than shoulder length? It is certainly an option, but you can move them in closer. And as for standing with your feet shoulder width apart, that is only one option. I prefer a split leg stance, when overhead pressing, with my dominant leg's foot 10-12 inches in front of my other. This severely cuts down on the lumbar load and spinal compression.



tonynyc said:


> Now you can do a safer form of this in the seated version. Try performing it in a smith machine or power rack for added safety.



How is a seated overhead press any safer? And smith machine? Smith machine's, and any machine for that matter, promote pattern overload. That is dangerous. That will cause injury.



tonynyc said:


> But, this is the problem- Behind The Neck Presses places the shoulder joint into the dislocation position and the range of motion puts unnecessary stress on the rotator cuff tendons of the shoulders.



You know what the problem is? Recent literature states that in people with gleno-humeral instability (ie just about everyone), their scapula is unstable 100% of the time.(1)


1: Kibler, WB. (1998) The Role of the Scapula in Athletic Shoulder Function. Am J Sports Med, 26, 325-337.


----------



## MsGreenLantern

I love strength training! If I exercise it's mostly arm exercises, or fun outdoor things like swimming or hiking. Sure I'm a damn slow hiker, but I love the woods so much, it doesn't much matter. Now I just need hiking buddies!


----------



## Risible

tonynyc said:


> Just in case - we might have thought that 'Chair' exercising would be a walk in the park
> 
> How about these
> 
> *CrossFit- Chair Pistol Exercises*
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=q13abYk9ri0
> 
> 
> *Bounce Back Fitness Chair*
> 
> I have not used this product -but, seems interesting
> claims to be great for the lymphatic symptoms-
> check the web site as they do have extra heavy weight springs
> rated to (300-450#).... you might have to attach extra springs for
> added safety...
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=-ZfwMkzm1gU
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> *Bounce Back Fitness Web site*
> 
> http://www.allfit.com/



Thanks for the interesting links, Tony.

I would love to be able to do cross pistols, what a workout! I have a hard time balancing on one leg, partly due to my size, but also due to left ankle fusion performed years ago. Yeah, even when I was going to the gym regularly, I was just barely able to do stuff like step aerobics.

That bounce chair looks too good to be true. Before I invested in something like that, I'd research its claims, see if I could find how genuine they are. It looks like a fun workout, though.


----------



## mossystate

Oh, I want one of those chairs. I was getting dizzy while watching the video, so, might not be the best thing for me..heh. I also could not help but think that it would be great for those people who have a bit of an issue with constipation..*L*


----------



## Jon Blaze

Pretty much a mix.

I go to the gym three days a week to weigh train. I take MMA three days a week as well.

Bodyweight exercises? Just little stuff. "Abs: The six minute burn," pushups (I know about 10-15 different types), bodyweight squats (Usually I modify them with me on my toes, which is a Capoeira thing: "Cocorinha"), Hand stand holds on the wall for now (I don't have very good shoulders [Plus my last job gave me joint issues up there], and most of my strength and weight is in my lower body), and mixes. I work out of this book called "Capoeira Conditioning," which has some pretty neat ideas in it, EX: Alternate doing a cartwheel in one direction, then do a bodyweight squat. Repeat for 7 1/2 minutes. Then move on to pistols and one armed cartwheels.

I run, and as soon as the weather gets a little better: I have to start swimming for my water survival course too.

I also have a bullworker, and I use it normally after my workouts:
http://www.thebullworker.com/

I stretch often too. Other than that: Nothing really. Just other martial arts, my powerwheel (I do rollouts with it mostly), "Elastic steel" and "Yoga for the martial artist," and that's about it really. I'm qualified physically for BMT, but I have to run like 8 miles in SERE school, which depending on pace might be easy or hard for me.


----------



## tonynyc

comperic2003 said:


> Well obviously those individuals were not fit. Having a six pack and being able to bench 300+ does not make one fit. Joint mobility, stability and muscular balance are often forgotten when talking about fitness.



And yet- you can have individuals that are fit and be blessed with the joint mobility-stablity and muscular balance - just the repetitive nature of certian exercises can still leave it's damadge. 




MsGreenLantern said:


> I love strength training! If I exercise it's mostly arm exercises, or fun outdoor things like swimming or hiking. Sure I'm a damn slow hiker, but I love the woods so much, it doesn't much matter. Now I just need hiking buddies!



Are you doing weights for your upper body exercises? and it's ok if you are a slow hiker- you could always carry some weights and take them with you and this way you can combine an upper and lower body program... 



Jon Blaze said:


> Pretty much a mix.
> I also have a bullworker, and I use it normally after my workouts:
> http://www.thebullworker.com/



Jon: 
Almost forgot about the Bullworker- had to look them up online to see if they can still be purchased. 

A similar strength equipment that I use are..
1. Power Twister 'Flex Bar' 
these come in different varieties online and prices vary..

*Heavy Duty Power Twister- similar to the one I have*

http://ambersports.com/hhe003.htm

-------------------------------------------
*TherBand*

This is a nice web site as they list all types of equipment for 
home use.

http://www.thera-band.com/flexbar.html

2. Wieder Iron Shoe Exerciser 
(real old time stuff- the 'Iron SHoe' resembles a horse shoe -but you can build upper body and grip strength).


----------



## Neen

The only workouts i actually enjoy are: 
*Walk away the pounds w/leslie sansone. 1-5 mile walk dvds' you can do at home! Awesome, easy, and non complicated!
* Carmen Electra striptease.. not really a intense workout, but it will bring out your inner sex kitten.. RAWR!
*Swimming..easy on the body!


----------



## comperic2003

tonynyc said:


> And yet- you can have individuals that are fit and be blessed with the joint mobility-stablity and muscular balance - just the repetitive nature of certian exercises can still leave it's damadge.



First and foremost, it is not a matter of being "blessed" with joint mobility, stability etc. Virtually everyone is born with it, but the western lifestyle is wrought with poor posture and lack of motion. Thus, you get people who can't overhead press safely or squat safely. Virtually everyone with legs is born with the ability to squat properly, they just lose it overtime as they adopt a more sedentary and seated life. 

But that is not what we are debating. In fact, in response to an earlier comment of yours, I am the one who first stated that repetitive motions (in my example, smith machines) lead to pattern overload (injury).


----------



## tonynyc

comperic2003 said:


> First and foremost, it is not a matter of being "blessed" with joint mobility, stability etc. Virtually everyone is born with it, but the western lifestyle is wrought with poor posture and lack of motion. Thus, you get people who can't overhead press safely or squat safely. Virtually everyone with legs is born with the ability to squat properly, they just lose it overtime as they adopt a more sedentary and seated life.
> 
> But that is not what we are debating. In fact, in response to an earlier comment of yours, I am the one who first stated that repetitive motions (in my example, smith machines) lead to pattern overload (injury).



I will get back to your comments - but, I will clarify that this is* not *a debate - that's not what my thread is about . If this were a debate - I would have opened it in Hyde park. My point to open/resurrect this topic is about sharing exercise and getting folks of all fitness levels (good posture, bad posture, those that are bed bound etc.) interested....

I see this as a discussion - and I did look up a link which does discuss the dangers of pattern loading.


----------



## comperic2003

tonynyc said:


> I will get back to your comments - but, I will clarify that this is* not *a debate - that's not what my thread is about . If this were a debate - I would have opened it in Hyde park. My point to open/resurrect this topic is about sharing exercise and getting folks of all fitness levels (good posture, bad posture, those that are bed bound etc.) interested....
> 
> I see this as a discussion - and I did look up a link which does discuss the dangers of pattern loading.



Fair enough. If you wish, I would love to continue discussing this topic, and general fitness related topics, with you.


----------



## tonynyc

Now with your training programs are your goals for sport or improvement of daily activities (functional strength)? 

How has your workout plans - helped with performing your daily activities and what are your favorite exercises? 

What is nice about exercises is how can we think outside the box- so the same workout can work for folks of different strength levels. Tkae the Laundry lift... you can go pretty hardcore; ie, instead of doing 'Laundry Bags' you can opt for the old school 'SandBag' workout. 

Below is a series of articles and links from (aboutfit.com) on the importance of building 'Functional Strength'

=====================================================

*Functional Strength Training*

From Paige Waehner,
Your Guide to Exercise.
FREE Newsletter. Sign Up Now!
About.com Health's Disease and Condition content is reviewed by our Medical Review Board 
A Guest Article By Cara Lindell

Functional strength training simply means training our bodies to better perform the types of movements we use for everyday living. The time spent developing this specific strength, flexibility and agility have the optimum carry-over into daily activities. 
Strength movements you perform on a day-in, day-out basis can be categorized into the following groups:

Lifting: Laundry basket, Grocery Bags, child/grandchildren 
Reaching: Refrigerator or clothes dryer, Dishes on shelves, Grabbing objects on floor 
Power: Standing up from chair, going up stairs, walking up incline 
Balancing: Walking (Single leg activities), Moving while holding awkward objects 
Combinations of the above 

*Functional Exercises*

These are four highly functional exercises you can easily add to your day to create a basic strength training program.
They form the foundation for daily strength movements. Performing these several times a day, several times a week will enable you to do more with less effort and with more confidence.

You can do them anywhere, anytime:

* Push-ups: Start with wall push-ups and progress to placing your hands on the kitchen counter. You can do 5-6 while waiting for the microwave to finish. These firm your chest, arms, abs and back.

* Squats or lunges: Most reaching, lifting or bending involves and element or squatting or lunging. Remember to push out your tush and dont let your knees go farther forward than your toes. Youll strengthen your knees, quads and hips.



* Grocery Bag Lift: Each time you go shopping strengthen your arms. Use each arm and lift the bag 6 times to the front, side and rear. You can also do a modified bicep curl. Just remember to keep your shoulders back and abs tight while working your arms. 

* Lift: Pick-up that heavy pet food bag or laundry basket by squaring your feet shoulder width apart, squatting down, grabbing hold and pushing up with your legs. Put it down and do it again. If your knees hurt, practice lifting from a chair until you get stronger. 

*Functional Equipment*

The recommended equipment will also vary from that used in traditional strength training. Recent findings in the Journal of Strength and Conditioning show that machine based strength training has limited carry-over in helping us perform our activities of daily living. There are many better equipment options for functional strength training that dont involve going to the gym. They include:

Dumb Bells: Begin with 3-4 pounds and progress to 8-10 
Body Weight: Combined with jump ropes or exercise balls, body weight is often challenging on its own, especially lunges and push-ups! 
Resistance Bands and Loops: Replicate the exercises on a cable machine in the gym. 
Exercise Balls: A fun way to combine balance work with other exercises 
Medicine Balls: Great for combo moves involving the shoulders
Just as athletes train for their specific sport, we have specific household or recreational activities to train for. Make your training count; make it functional!

Cara Lindell is founder and president of Fully Fit Lifestyles, a company committed to helping women in their 40's and above become fit and healthy.
Updated: March 25, 2003

----------------------------------------------------------------------


*Strength Training for Large Folks *

*Functional Exercise *

If you have trouble with movements like getting up from a chair, getting in and out of a car or up and down from curbs, this is where to start. Functional exercise means you're working on the very things you struggle with to improve quality of life.

1. Stepping Up and Down 

A great place to start in functional exercise is with stepping. Daily life often involves stepping onto curbs and walking up and down stairs. A typical curb is about 2-6 inches high while the average flight of stairs may have 15 or more steps. Practicing your stepping at home can make it easier when you go out into the world. 

How to Practice: Using a Step, a nearby curb or a stair, step up with the right foot and then the left, holding onto the wall or a handrail for balance. Step down with the right foot followed by the left and repeat on the right foot 10 times. Switch and repeat with the left foot. Practice this each day, adding more repetitions and eventually balancing without holding onto anything. If you use a Step, start with the top and add risers over time to add intensity. 

Make it Harder: Stepping requires balance because there's a brief period when only one foot is on the floor. Practice balance by trying this: Stand near a wall (just in case you need it) and lift the right foot off the floor, balancing on your left. See how long you can hold this position. Lower and repeat with the left foot. To make it harder, close your eyes. Eventually, move away from the wall and try it on your own. 

2. Standing Up and Down 

Think about how many times you sit and stand each day--on chairs, couches, in cars and on toilets. If you have trouble with this activity, the simple act of sitting and standing can be frustrating. The average toilet is about 15 inches high, while the average chair is about 16-17 inches. That means you need to able squat down to 15 inches from the floor at least 10 times in a day. Squatting requires strength in the legs, abs and back as well as good balance and stability. 

How to Practice: Using a familiar chair or even a toilet (with the lid down, of course), begin by sitting and standing 8 times. Each day, practice sitting and standing, using arm rests or handrails if you need to at first. Over time, add more repetitions and try to balance without holding onto anything. 

Make it harder: If you want to progress, try squatting without sitting all the way down. By working against gravity and momentum, you'll strengthen your leg muscles, core and improve balance. Try this: Place a chair behind you and sit down on it (so you know where it is). Then stand up and squat as though you're about to sit down. Stop a few inches above the chair, stand up and repeat. 

3. Getting In and Out of a Car 

This can be a tough one for everyone, not just the overweight or obese and, for some, the difficulty in maneuvering in and out of a small car is just one more reason to stay home. By practicing this move, you can improve your strength and agility. Try this: Sit in your car and practice getting out--step one leg out and then the other (try not to twist when you get out...this can cause back injuries). Now, use your hands to help push you up and out of the car and then sit back down and repeat. Your goal is to be able to push yourself out of the car using the strength of your legs and torso rather than relying on pulling on the car door (which could slam on your fingers---ouch!). 

Focused Strength Training 

Now that you have some ideas for functional training, let's talk about a more focused approach with traditional moves. Seated strength training is a great place to start if you're a beginner--there are many upper and lower body exercises you can do in a chair and, once you master these, you can move on to standing exercises to target balance, stability, strength and better functionality. If you're ready to get started, I've got a *Seated Full Body Workout * you can try at home. Be sure to check with your doctor before you begin any type of exercise program, especially if you're obese, are on any medications or have been diagnosed with any medical conditions. 

Staying mobile and being able to function well on a daily basis can improve quality of life and, yes, help you lose weight. By practicing the very activities you struggle with, you can build strength and confidence to help you move forward and reach even higher with your goals. 

==========================================

*Seated Total Body Strength*

great link and can be modified based on the fitness and strength and equipment. For example, you could use heavier dumbbells for the seated presses - just make sure you are using the proper weight bench for support.

The tubing - you could go from the lightest that is available at your health store to something more creative (bike innertubes) - just make sure you have that valves taken out and (wear safety goggles).

http://exercise.about.com/cs/exerciseworkouts/l/blobeseexercise.htm


----------



## Jon Blaze

Great post Tony! I love that one! Functional training for the WINNN!


----------



## tonynyc

Jon Blaze said:


> Great post Tony! I love that one! Functional training for the WINNN!



Jon:
No problem and since you enjoy martial arts - here's a site that would be 
of interest....

*Fight Authority and Functional Strength*

list some great videos and other links... 

http://www.fightauthority.com/strength-training.php?st=functional+strength


----------



## Jon Blaze

tonynyc said:


> Jon:
> No problem and since you enjoy martial arts - here's a site that would be
> of interest....
> 
> *Fight Authority and Functional Strength*
> 
> list some great videos and other links...
> 
> http://www.fightauthority.com/strength-training.php?st=functional+strength



"I can't rep you yet."


----------



## tonynyc

Jon Blaze said:


> "I can't rep you yet."



Glad you enjoy the link - now I only glanced through some of it-but, if you come up with any stuff that would be of interest - please post.....


----------



## tonynyc

*Resistance training*. The underlying principle behind a lot of expensive gym equipment is resistance. The difference between a $1000 piece of equipment at a health club and a *$10 rubber inner tube *can be neglible. What you are really trying to do with any resistance training is 'fight' the tension created by something- rubber bands, ropes, weights, etc. You can still get a good resistance-style workout by using a strong piece of elastic rubber, such as a *bicycle inner tube*, and concentrate on both negative and positive resistance. Don't let the band snap your arm back into position- fight it all the way. 

If you aren't getting enough positive resistance, get an additional inner tube. You can work your arms, legs and even your abs by simply stretching an innertube or a bungee cord while doing extensions. 

*** don't forget to get the valves cut off of the innertubes and *also buy 
a pair of safety goggles to protect your eyes* and be on the lookout for any wear or tear on the tubing... 

-----------------------------------------------------------

Getting Started
 
Below is a beginner program with tubes or bands. The program is broken up by muscle group and is designed to be performed three days a week. You can modify the order of exercises or days you work a specific muscle group if you like. Select tubes or bands with which you can do 10-15 repetitions to fatigue and do one to three sets per exercise. It's time to increase the tension when you can do more than 15 repetitions. Make all movements slow enough to feel a burning in the muscle.

Muscles grow during rest days, not training days, so you need to leave enough time to recover. You may only need two days of rest between sessions, but if you train very hard you may need as many as three or four days. You'll know if you need more rest if you're tired at your workout, your strength is diminishing, you find it difficult to get through the entire workout, or you are chronically sore. Listen to your body, and you'll get good results.

Here's the program.

Day 1: Chest and Triceps

Chest press

1. Attach tube to a door at chest height.
2. Stand with your back to the door holding the handles.
3. Put one foot in front of the other for stability.
4. Lift handles to chest height, elbows back, palms facing floor, and press straight away from chest.
5. Return to starting position.
Chest fly (like a cable fly at the gym)

1. Attach tube to the door at chest height.
2. Stand perpendicular to the door with right side closest to door.
3. Stretch right arm out toward door with tube handle in one hand.
4. There should be tension in the tube.
5. Lean forward so torso is parallel to floor.
6. Pull arm across front of body with elbow slightly bent.
7. Repeat for left arm.
Triceps press-down

1. Attach tube to door at eye level.
2. Hold handles with elbows bent 90 degrees at your side.
3. There should be tension in the tube.
4. Extend arm down by straightening it so that your hands end by your hips, and then return to starting position.
Day 2: Back and Biceps

Rows

1. Attach tube to door at chest height.
2. Put one foot in front of the other for stability.
3. Hold handles with arms stretched out in front toward door with tension in the tube.
4. Pull tube so that your elbows end up behind you (like rowing a boat) and then return to starting position.
Curls

1. Hold handles with arms straight down along your sides and stand on tube so that it is securely under your foot and can't snap up (you should wear shoes).
2. Bend elbows and lift the forearms up.
3. Elbows should remain still.
4. Return to starting position.
Day 3: Shoulders and Legs

Lateral raises

1. Stand on tube so that it is securely under your foot and can't snap up (you should wear shoes).
2. Hold handles with arms straight down along your sides, palms facing inward.
3. Stand on tube so that it is securely under your foot and can't snap up (you should wear shoes).
4. With elbows bent slightly, lift arms out to side and stop when hands are at chest level and arms are parallel to the floor.
5. Return to starting position.
Front raise

1. Same as lateral raise except lift arms to front.
2. Stop when hands are at chest height, and then return to starting position.
Squat

1. Stand on tube so that it is securely under your foot and can't snap up (you should wear shoes).
2. Bring hands up over shoulders with elbows bent at side.
3. There should be tension in the tube.
4. Hold handles still and squat down as if you were trying to sit down.
5. Make sure knees stay behind toes (if your knees end up in front of your toes, it will strain your knees).
6. Return to standing position.

Source:

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=78846&page=2

========================================================
Below are some you tube videos which illustrate some of the exercises.
How *tough* you make it depends on the tubing and the specific exercise movement


*Tube Workout *

nice 5 min workout for everyone 
for the squats just do chair squats if regular one hurt 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9GZNchwEFX8
----------------------------------------------
*Safety Tips with Tubing*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuxxobUgEEU&feature=related

*Lat Pull*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rq8RaSktmx0

*Chest Press*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKmVYF6LsS4&NR=1

*Tricep Press*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1Xfyf0yC8Y&NR=1

*Squats *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6t1EjGMGtM&feature=related

*Lateral Raises*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2zansZVx_s&feature=related


----------



## olwen

I find that swimming is an excellent all body workout. You get cardio and strength training, and toning all in one. 

As for weight lifting/strength training: I bought a book called Anatomy for Strenght Training, and it gave me tons of ideas. In general I found I would sweat more if I used smaller weights and more reps of whatever muscle group I was working on.

pilates kicks your ass

And also a stability ball has sooooo many uses and is really good for building your core. I usually do crunches on it, or I sit on it when I do upper body strength training using small weights.


----------



## tonynyc

olwen said:


> I find that swimming is an excellent all body workout. You get cardio and strength training, and toning all in one.
> 
> As for weight lifting/strength training: I bought a book called Anatomy for Strenght Training, and it gave me tons of ideas. In general I found I would sweat more if I used smaller weights and more reps of whatever muscle group I was working on.
> 
> pilates kicks your ass
> 
> And also a stability ball has sooooo many uses and is really good for building your core. I usually do crunches on it, or I sit on it when I do upper body strength training using small weights.



The nice part about your workout is that you have a nice mix to rpevent boredom.

Below is a listing of some of the earlier threads which discussed exercise.

-------------------------------------------------------------
*Joint and Jogging*

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34736


*Exercise Physiology vs. Dermo Dynamics*

"Some suggestions on How Large folks can exercise" 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32247


*Functional Strength Training*

"Earlier thread with some links to Cross fit - Benefits of doing Squats"

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23043


*Water Aerobics*

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23095


*Best Sport for BBWs*

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24255


*Flexibility and Strength*

"Indian clubs- Kundalini Yoga" 
Royal Trio Great Bodyweight Exercises (Hindu Squats- Hindu Pushups- Neck Bridging) 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23072

*Weights and Strength*

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24114


----------



## olwen

cool. I haven't really explored this area of Dims, those are good places to start.


----------



## Waxwing

Great thread, tony!

Jon, I repped him for ya.

Oh and favorite workouts-- kundalini yoga, weight-lifting, bodyweight strength training, HIIT (high intensity interval training). Since I don't have access to weights at the mo I'm relying on bodyweight exercises which will have to do for now.


----------



## Gingembre

I hate gyms....I get way too self-conscious to get any enjoyment out of it. If I had my own gym with just me in it I think I'd like it more!

I have to be careful exercising (not just coz I'm unfit! Lol!) due to a dodgy knee (moral of the tale: never dancemat when drunk!). I really like swimming and I love water aerobics - I'd go everyday if I could afford it! I'm trying to persuade my friend to come to Pilates with me as I'm really inflexible and have bad posture (have always been/had this, not just since I've been fat) and I think it'll help.


----------



## Waxwing

Gingembre said:


> I hate gyms....I get way too self-conscious to get any enjoyment out of it. If I had my own gym with just me in it I think I'd like it more!



Oh I am with you on that one. I loathe gyms. But I love working out at home. And even the full set of adjustable weighs I have my eye on is cheaper than a year at a gym. I'm much more likely to stick with things if I can do it in my own home.


----------



## tonynyc

Waxwing said:


> Oh I am with you on that one. I loathe gyms. But I love working out at home. And even the full set of adjustable weighs I have my eye on is cheaper than a year at a gym. I'm much more likely to stick with things if I can do it in my own home.



I think for me - I just tune out what goes on in the gym. I've worked out at all different types of gyms; but, it doesn't matter as I'm there to enjoy the workout for me. 

It's bad enough when to deal with the crowds- wait for certain equipment and fucking slobs that don't even wipe the sweat off the equipment... One convenience is equipment that I would not have at home and the fact that if I wanted to train heavy that option is available.

Now nothing beats a home workout- and this is where I opt for dumbbells - tubing etc. but, I am open to keep creative and combat boredom. I admit working out can be boring and you have to come up with different things every now and then to prevent staleness. 

When do you do your kundalini yoga exercises?


----------



## Waxwing

tonynyc said:


> I think for me - I just tune out what goes on in the gym. I've worked out at all different types of gyms; but, it doesn't matter as I'm there to enjoy the workout for me.
> 
> It's bad enough when to deal with the crowds- wait for certain equipment and fucking slobs that don't even wipe the sweat off the equipment... One convenience is equipment that I would not have at home and the fact that if I wanted to train heavy that option is available.
> 
> Now nothing beats a home workout- and this is where I opt for dumbbells - tubing etc. but, I am open to keep creative and combat boredom. I admit working out can be boring and you have to come up with different things every now and then to prevent staleness.
> 
> When do you do your kundalini yoga exercises?



I think the crowds are what get me the most. It interrupts your flow and makes you more irritated than worked out. And self consciousness is something I don't want to deal with either.

The boredom would get me but I try to do different stuff all the time. Exercise DVDs, as cheesy as they usually are, can be good for combating the slump. I just that P90X dvd set thing which changes what you're doing every week, so we'll see how that goes. 

I do yoga at home, and there are some poses that probably aren't great to do alone. But I think that I've been doing it long enough to be ok. Still, every time I go into headstand I think "hm....what if I fall funny and break my neck!?" Won't happen, but I like to worry.


----------



## Waxwing

Gingembre said:


> I have to be careful exercising (not just coz I'm unfit! Lol!) due to a dodgy knee (moral of the tale: never dancemat when drunk!). I really like swimming and I love water aerobics - I'd go everyday if I could afford it! I'm trying to persuade my friend to come to Pilates with me as I'm really inflexible and have bad posture (have always been/had this, not just since I've been fat) and I think it'll help.



You know, the pilates might help with your knee as well. I think that you can strengthen the muscles around the knee so that it's more protected.

High five, fellow drunken injuree.


----------



## Gingembre

Waxwing said:


> High five, fellow drunken injuree.



*high fives* :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

Now I have not trained with *Sandbags*- but, perhaps some of you dimmers can share your thoughts. I've also included some links on how to make your own OR buy online...

I think you could also use an army duffle bag -but, have not found any links on this yet...

The closest thing that I use to workout with in the gym was a Martial Arts
6FT heavy bag to do various lifts. 

==============================


A Build-It-Yourself Gym

Tuesday, December 12, 2006; HE05



I am a fitness equipment nut. But my husband has learned not to let me near sporting goods stores, and I know better than to let late-night TV purchases drain my wallet and clutter my closets . . . anymore. Instead, to maintain my habit and my marriage, I've conned Hubby into thinking that we're bonding over building projects when really I'm just using him to get gym equipment on the cheap. Hence, my homemade "crafty" gym.

Project 1: Sandbag

Talk about a versatile piece of equipment. You can hoist a sandbag to work the upper body, jump over it for cardio training, put it on the shoulders or hold it while walking, squatting or lunging for intense lower-body training. When I'm feeling hard-core, I attach the bag to my weight lifting belt and drag it around.


Cost:$22


Materials: One Army surplus (or other rugged) duffel bag, several one-gallon plastic zip-top bags, one contractor bag or thick garbage bag, duct tape, 50 pounds of sand


How to: Fill the zip-top bags three-quarters full with sand; press out air. Tape each bag lengthwise and then widthwise until you have what looks like a foot-square silver pillow.

Fill the contractor bag with the duct-taped sand packets to the weight you want. Gather the bag at the top, twist twice and fold the contractor bag down over itself to reinforce the shell. Completely cover the shell with duct tape. Put the taped shell into the duffel bag.


Sandbag thruster : Hold the bag against your chest, palms away from your body. Grip the bag from the top. Squat down (weight over your heels, to protect your knees), then stand up and lift the sandbag overhead in one motion. Do five reps. Repeat.

(Source A Build-It-Yourself Gym- Washingtonpost.com)


*Homemade Sandbag Option 2*


http://crossfitjerseyshore.typepad.com/jersey_shore_crossfit/2006/11/homemade_sandba.html

--------------------------------------------------

*Sandbag Training Video - YouTube*


http://youtube.com/watch?v=jyBO6GfBPuc

-------------------------------------------------

*No Weights No Problem - Weight Training for ALL *

http://www.stumptuous.com/cms/displayarticle.php?aid=63

------------------------------------------------

*Sandbag Fitness Training - Also has info on purchasing one*


http://sandbagexercises.com/sandbag.html


----------



## Waxwing

Awesome! Thanks, tony!!


----------



## tonynyc

Waxwing said:


> Awesome! Thanks, tony!!



Here are some more

*JHammer Curl with Milk Plastic Containers *

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CUrL4uHPmVs&feature=related

*Kung Fu Grip training - with a Pasta Sauce Jar *

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XwO0PScqcd8


----------



## Waxwing

These are great because too many 'make your own weights' articles directed at women give you instructions for a 3-pound weight.

Great. 3 pounds. Watch me while I get ripped.


----------



## tonynyc

Waxwing said:


> These are great because too many 'make your own weights' articles directed at women give you instructions for a 3-pound weight.
> 
> Great. 3 pounds. Watch me while I get ripped.



*
Hi Waxwing:

How about curvy and strong! We'll save the 'ripped' look for muscle beach. 

What I liked about the Sandbag thread and some of the information that I read - was that you can make the Sandbag light or heavy. From 
20lbs - 100lbs. 

This video shows some nice exercises to do. 

DieselCrew.com- Quick Grappler Sandbag Circuit

Also on the 'Commentary' was another alternative to build your own Sandbag.
I would add just really secure that garbage bag with tape and double bag it to make sure it doesn't break. 

Search ebay for "army duffle"

Take and put a garbage bag inside the army duffle and then fill it with sand or pea gravel.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=xWH5YkMnkDY&feature=related

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Now with the Kung Fu Grip jar - you could fill the jar with water or gravel (as you get stronger). Here's another just using a towel.

Forearm Wrist training 

Great grip exerciser using just a towel- 
you could try to crumble a newspaper sheet with each hand to get the same effect.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q_k5gIsQZBE

---------------------------------------------------------------------

I agree with your fustration with regards to 'homemade' weights and how certain articles are gender based. Which is why with something like tubing (which strengthens the muscles at different angles) you can go for the commercial tubing OR get creative and use bike/motorcycle inner tubes 

*


----------



## Waxwing

tonynyc said:


> Hi Waxwing:
> 
> How about curvy and strong! We'll save the 'ripped' look for muscle beach.



Yes to curvy and strong! Ripped is too much work for me anyway. I just meant that too few women understand that lifting heavy is great for you and will NOT turn you into a he-man.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye

hopscotch, hulahoops, and Skip-It are my special cardio secrets. I also swim in a tiger shark tank strapped with sides of bloody beef to increase my speed and endurance once or twice a week.


----------



## tonynyc

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> hopscotch, hulahoops, and Skip-It are my special cardio secrets. I also swim in a tiger shark tank strapped with sides of bloody beef to increase my speed and endurance once or twice a week.




*Are you training for the French Foreign Legion*


----------



## Waxwing

tonynyc said:


> *Are you training for the French Foreign Legion*



Stealing this quote.


----------



## tonynyc

Waxwing said:


> Stealing this quote.



No problem - I'm sure this "quote:" will be in expert hands


----------



## tonynyc

*Quick workout for Neck Stress Relief *

Some exercise ideas for neck tension relief technique From Kevin Gianni and LiveAwesome.com. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wWQItKnrHmY&feature=related


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

For me, I would have to say SEX....yep...thats MY fav!


----------



## tonynyc

ThikJerseyChik said:


> For me, I would have to say SEX....yep...thats MY fav!



LMAOF - well that would make exercising both 'fun' and 'enjoyable' 
I have to rep ya on that - what good is it to workout and not put your
'hard earned' efforts to use  

Now where is that great thread/post that I use to read about on the Dimensions site on Sex positions? 

I remember reading an article somewhere on an exercise plan to get you physically ready was something in Men Health. The other exercises that were reccommended were: Hindu Pushups ,Yoga to name a few... so hopefully some Yoga Practicing Dimmers can chime in 

=================================================

*Exercises For Better Sex
by Kevin Davies *

Sex is a physical activity so naturally getting and keeping fit will greatly improve your love-making skills. Here are some exercises for better sex. 

*The pubococcygeal (PC) muscles *

The muscles you use to stop urinating midstream are called the pubococcygeal (PC) muscles. If you're male theyre also the muscles that contract when you ejaculate. You can learn to build control over them and prolong ejaculation by doing an exercise called a Kegel. Start by doing a short clench of your PC muscles, relax, and then try to do a longer clench for about 10 to 15 seconds. Repeat ten times, at least three times a day. The more you do the better control you will have. 

*Kegel exercises *are good for women to do as well. By practicing them you will have more control over your vaginal muscles. You'll get more sexual satisfaction and a reduced chance of vaginal infections. 

*Pelvic lifts *

Lie down on your back with your knees bent and your hands by your side. Lift your pelvis up and down as if you were having sexual intercourse. This is a great exercise for the doggy-style position. It's also my favorite exercise for better sex. 

*Push-ups *

Lie down on your stomach with your hands parallel to your shoulders. Push up with your hands until your arms are straight and your chest and knees are off the ground. Then lower your body so it almost touches the ground. Repeat ten to twenty times. 

*Crunches *

Lie down on your back with your knees bent. Cross your feet together and lift them off the ground so that they are parallel to the floor. With your hands on the back of your head or crossed against your chest lift your chest off the ground using your stomach. Be sure to focus on a spot on the ceiling to avoid straining your neck. Do three sets of twenty each. 

*Slides *

Lie down on your back with your knees bent. Place your hands on the top of your thighs and slide them to the top of your knees, lifting your chest off the ground and using your stomach muscles. Slide your hands back down to your thighs. Do three sets of twenty each. Again, be sure to focus on a spot on the ceiling to avoid straining your neck 

*Prayers *

Lie down on your back with your knees bent and legs apart. With your hands in a prayer position push them through your legs, lifting your chest off the ground and using your stomach muscles. Do three sets of twenty each. 

Do push-ups and stomach exercises to strengthen your shoulder, back and abdominal muscles. You wont tire as easy when youre making love.


About the Author:

Kevin Davies is author of the "The Eros Hummingbird" eBook. In this eBook you'll learn essential information about the female G-spot and a new sexual technique that will give your lover the most intense orgasms she has ever had. To buy "The Eros Hummingbird" please visit 

*http://www.eroshummingbird.com.*

-----------------------------------------------
*Kegel Exercise for Better Sex* 

Vaginal Exercise Tips
Kegel Exercise for Men

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5W5Mvfv-hIg&feature=related


----------



## ThikJerseyChik

Didn't I tell you my REAL name is Kevin Davies???


----------



## Jon Blaze

I just did Jon Hackelman's "The Pit workout." It's like 10 bucks, and it can be done with or without equipment (hand wraps, punching bag, and a jump rope so far). There's lower body, upper body, and full body sessions. I did the leg workout. Whoooo boy.... My legs are killing me, and my ankle hurts from kicking my heavy bag.

"MY ASS IS SUCKING BUTTERMILK!"


----------



## tonynyc

Jon Blaze said:


> I just did Jon Hackelman's "The Pit workout." It's like 10 bucks, and it can be done with or without equipment (hand wraps, punching bag, and a jump rope so far). There's lower body, upper body, and full body sessions. I did the leg workout. Whoooo boy.... My legs are killing me, and my ankle hurts from kicking my heavy bag.
> 
> "MY ASS IS SUCKING BUTTERMILK!"



*Getting ripped for the Memorial Day Bash 

Just kidding Jon - that workout routine sounds pretty good- I looked at a 
demo clip on Youtube. Seems to have all the great bodyweight exercises:
burpees, hindu pushups etc. Now which site did you by the workout DVD from? 
*


----------



## Jon Blaze

tonynyc said:


> *Getting ripped for the Memorial Day Bash
> 
> Just kidding Jon - that workout routine sounds pretty good- I looked at a
> demo clip on Youtube. Seems to have all the great bodyweight exercises:
> burpees, hindu pushups etc. Now which site did you by the workout DVD from?
> *



Oh yea! Gotta look good for the ladiessssss! For once I'm thinking about what I look like. Kidding! heheh 
Google "The pit workout." They have their own site. Amazon also has it, and I bought my copy on ebay for about 12 dollars with shipping. It is supplemented with a jump rope, punching bag (heavy or freestanding), handwraps, gloves, and so forth.


----------



## Waxwing

Jon Blaze said:


> Oh yea! Gotta look good for the ladiessssss! For once I'm thinking about what I look like. Kidding! heheh
> Google "The pit workout." They have their own site. Amazon also has it, and I bought my copy on ebay for about 12 dollars with shipping. It is supplemented with a jump rope, punching bag (heavy or freestanding), handwraps, gloves, and so forth.



Holy crap I want this NOW. 

A friend of mine just got this suspension training system and it's great. You'd be surprised how much it can kick your ass. It is also 200 bucks, dammit. 

This is a great site written by a woman and geared toward women, but usable by anyone. It goes through the basics of lifting and nutrition, and gives some great workout ideas for people who have no equipment (sandbag workouts, etc.). It also has a primer on how to learn to do a pullup, which is my damn goal (yeah, I know, not that impressive on the surface, but really tough if you're a chick). Check it out. http://stumptuous.com/cms/index.php


----------



## tonynyc

Waxwing said:


> Holy crap I want this NOW.
> 
> A friend of mine just got this suspension training system and it's great. You'd be surprised how much it can kick your ass. It is also 200 bucks, dammit.
> 
> This is a great site written by a woman and geared toward women, but usable by anyone. It goes through the basics of lifting and nutrition, and gives some great workout ideas for people who have no equipment (sandbag workouts, etc.). It also has a primer on how to learn to do a pullup, which is my damn goal (yeah, I know, not that impressive on the surface, but really tough if you're a chick). Check it out. http://stumptuous.com/cms/index.php



* Waxwing: Thanks for the heads up on this - I would have to check further to see what the bodyweight limit is for that system. Looks awesome. *


----------



## Waxwing

tonynyc said:


> * Waxwing: Thanks for the heads up on this - I would have to check further to see what the bodyweight limit is for that system. Looks awesome. *



I just looked and it says 350, but also mentioned that it's been successfully tested to 1200 lbs.


----------



## comperic2003

Waxwing said:


> Holy crap I want this NOW.
> 
> A friend of mine just got this suspension training system and it's great. You'd be surprised how much it can kick your ass. It is also 200 bucks, dammit.



If you just are interested in the straps and handles, you could make your own for a fraction of the price. I made mine for about 30 bucks. Or you could always buy blast straps for 60 bucks. Considering these things are made by a powerlifter, you can guarantee they will support a lot of weight. In fact, "[T]he 'weakest' point on the blast straps is tested at over 600lbs. That is per strap."


----------



## Waxwing

comperic2003 said:


> If you just are interested in the straps and handles, you could make your own for a fraction of the price. I made mine for about 30 bucks. Or you could always buy blast straps for 60 bucks. Considering these things are made by a powerlifter, you can guarantee they will support a lot of weight. In fact, "[T]he 'weakest' point on the blast straps is tested at over 600lbs. That is per strap."



Cool! Thank you! Those look great.


----------



## tonynyc

For me the worse time to workout is during the summer. If you are not at the beach, pool, park, airconditioned gym - you have to be pretty creative to get a workout during the dog days of summer...

Absent a pool, beach, air conditioned gym... how do you plan your workouts?

For me - if none of the above was available - I would do a morning workout
(getting up at 5am- 6am to avoid that summer midday heat)


----------



## Suze

I just joined a gym and thought I would hate any minute of it, but it's actually quite enjoyable and gives me lots of energy. I want to be a fit fatty

I walk my dog and bicycle on my own so my trainer focus mainly on strength (& some balance). She quickly realized I've basically no power in my arms. She's probably half my weight and 5 times stronger or something! Sick 

1 question: Do any of you bigger girls/guys manage to take push ups? I find it quite impossible to lift my upper body from the floor. My trainer says I will make it in the end but I doubt it!


----------



## tonynyc

susieQ said:


> I just joined a gym and thought I would hate any minute of it, but it's actually quite enjoyable and gives me lots of energy. I want to be a fit fatty
> 
> I walk my dog and bicycle on my own so my trainer focus mainly on strength (& some balance). She quickly realized I've basically no power in my arms. She's probably half my weight and 5 times stronger or something! Sick
> 
> 1 question: Do any of you bigger girls/guys manage to take push ups? I find it quite impossible to lift my upper body from the floor. My trainer says I will make it in the end but I doubt it!



Hi Susie:

Pushups are a great workout. Here are some videos that I saw on Youtube.

*Pushups for the Beginner*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=S990kHLMVFg

--------------------------------------------
*19 Pushup Variations*

Knee and Bench Pushups are an excellent start 
pending how you feel

http://youtube.com/watch?v=VWKW19dgceQ

===================================

*Wall Pushups*

*** if you don't feel comfy with the bouncy motion - then 
use a more controlled movement.

But this video shows some nice stuff

http://youtube.com/watch?v=22P0NezrXpc

==========================================

*Crossfit -Beginner to Advanced Pushups*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5Ipe3-jD0g&feature=related


----------



## Suze

i didn't even think about checking out youtube. thanks tony! these vids were very helpful!


----------



## Gingembre

I'm about 22 stone and I can do push ups! Not many, granted, but I can do them! All my strength is in my arms though, always has been. Push ups and rowing I can do, but ask me to run anywhere and I'm a dead girl! Lol!


----------



## liz (di-va)

I do kitchen pushups...against me kitchen counters. Heh.


----------



## Suze

Gingembre said:


> I'm about 22 stone and I can do push ups! Not many, granted, but I can do them! All my strength is in my arms though, always has been. Push ups and rowing I can do, but ask me to run anywhere and I'm a dead girl! Lol!


That's a comfort! I hope I can do I eventually. Fridays attempts was pathetic, really.  

*Me (after many tries) : Am I doing it right??
Trainer: Not at all.*

She's such a sweetheart. 


liz (di-va) said:


> I do kitchen pushups...against me kitchen counters. Heh.


lol :happy:


----------



## tonynyc

susieQ said:


> That's a comfort! I hope I can do I eventually. Fridays attempts was pathetic, really.
> 
> *Me (after many tries) : Am I doing it right??
> Trainer: Not at all.*
> 
> She's such a sweetheart.
> 
> lol :happy:



Don't worry - we'll get you to doing 100 pushups in no time


----------



## tonynyc

*Meridian Balls - Chinese Iron Balls -Chinese Therapy Balls*

Do any of you Dimmers use them? 

It's a very inexpensive exercise equipment with loads of benefits. It's helped with my wrist pain- I don't have carpal tunnel yet ;but, helps with the post recovery from lifting. The Boading balls are priced for under $10 -but, that depends on the style-diameter and where you are buying them from. 

Some of the benefits of Chinese Boading Balls (carpal tunnel syndrome, stiffness in joints, desk/computer jockeys "improve hand health" to athletes that practice the martial arts. I guess for folks with carpal tunnel good thing to check with your medical practioner to see how this can help - just to play it safe...


*Brief History - One perspective Qi-Journal.com*
---------------------------------------------------

I've owned a set of Baoding "Chinese Exercise Balls" for fifteen years, and have periodically picked them up and twirled them around a few times, thinking that someday I would devote some time to practicing this "healthy" exercise.

When visitors would ask about them, I would explain that when you twirled them about, they massaged the acupuncture points of the hand, and would give them a short demonstration. I made sure to tell them that a set was given to President Nixon upon his arrival to China in 1974, so obviously the Chinese considered them a prized gift.

The balls were always available, sitting on top of the desk, table, or counter... waiting for me to pick them up.

Whenever I saw a set for sale, I would ask about the origin and history of the balls. The typical answer is that they came from ancient China, and they were good for your health. When I asked in China during one of my visits, they left out "came from ancient China" and just said that they were good for your health. Did no one know about the balls?

Then, in Daoist fashion, a man showed up to help me unravel the mysteries of the Baoding Exercise Balls. I want to relate my experiences to you, so you too can discover the mysteries of the Baoding iron ball.

It was no bearded sage that sat me down and told me the secrets, but a young man that picked up a set of balls and effortlessly twirled them around in a manner I had never seen. Actually, he didn't seem to know much about the history of the balls, but he demonstrated twirling two, then three, then four balls in one hand, and explained more in our brief two-minute meeting than I had heard in fifteen years.

Armed with a little information, and a fresh visual image of how the balls seemed to rotate by themselves in his hand, I practiced relentlessly for a week.

Although I practice Taijiquan daily, my week-long escapade with the balls taught me much. It taught me about the philosophy of Yin-Yang, internal strength, coordination, stamina, and perhaps is making me healthier as well.

*A Little History*

The Baoding ball is thought to originate in Baoding, China, a small city in Heibei province. In that town, tye are referred to as "Iron Balls" because they were originally made from solid iron.

In more recent years, the heavy solid ball has been replaced with a hollow, chrome-plated steel model... usually with an sounding plate inside that makes a pleasant tone as the balls are rotated. The balls are still available in solid steel, solid stone, and solid jade versions as well. I have even seen Cloisonne models which must be mostly for display. The hollow chrome balls are by far the most popular and are manufactured by several large factories in China. Several of these modern companies manufacture aerospace products as well.

Although the date of origin is unknown, mass production of the Baoding Iron Ball dates back to the Ming dynasty (1368-1644), and Baoding craftsmen still meticulously produce the majority of the balls we see.

*How They Work*

As we are told by most salespesons, the balls work on the meridians much like acupuncture or shiatsu massage. According to Chinese traditional medical theory, these meridians (Jingluo) are channels or pathways through which vital energy (Qi) circulates within the body. Acupuncture points are also distributed along these Jingluo meridians. By means of the Jingluo, the ten fingers are connected with the cranial nerve and vital organs of the human body including heart, liver, spleen, lungs, kidneys, gallbladder, stomach and intestines. By stimulating these points with the Baoding balls, each meridian is stimulated which in turn can create better circulation of vital energy and blood within the body.

As one Chinese brochure states: (literally) "It can cause the jingluo unblocked and thorough, the vital energy and blood to function in harmony. the muscles nimble, the bones strong, the mind sober, can invigorate the circulation of blood, and can prevent and cure hypertension and various chronic diseases. If you keep on taking exercise every day for months and years, you can get the fine results of keeping your brain in good health with high intelligence and good memory, relieving your fatigue, drowning your worries, and moreover, prolonging your life."

After a week of practice I cannot confirm the above claims, but I did find working with the balls a very rewarding experience.

*One Size Fits All?*

Today, the Baoding balls come in many sizes--mainly because foreigners also come in many sizes. It is recommended that a person start with a size that can be handled easily, then perhaps work up to the larger sizes. The most common sizes range from a diameter of 35mm to 55mm. The 35mm is small and is usually used by children or an adult less than 5'2". The 55mm is best reserved for either the experienced user or someone who is over 6'2".

*Xiao Xin: Be Careful*

The chrome-plated steel balls are easy to care for, especially if you are an active practitioner. If you are going to leave the balls inactive for a time, just use a light oil or automotive wax on their surface to prevent rust from forming. They usually come in a strong, specially formed case that holds them and displays them for curious visitors. What other exercise equipment can you display with dignity in your living room?

But please take care of where you hold the balls as you practice. Things I learned from experience ... don't hold the balls high over your head, knees or toes. As a beginner, you will undoubtedly drop a ball, and 10 ounces of falling steel can be quite painful.

As one store owner told me, don't hold the balls over expensive handicrafts or it could turn out to be a very expensive exercise session. A falling ball can easily shatter a glass display case.

When I was younger, I heard that the balls were used as a weapon in China, but my recent research failed to find any reference or reason for throwing expensive exercise balls as a weapon when a rock would be just as effective. I guess if someone attacked you while you were practicing you could use them as a weapon. If you were a true martial artist, you could easily defeat the enemy and then leave a set of balls for them as a friendly gesture to help speed their recovery.

*How To Start*

Begin your practice with two balls. Rotate them clockwise and counter-clockwise within your palm. This first step is easy and you will soon begin to experiment, finding that if you hold your hand at a certain angle, gravity will help you rotate the balls.

After you feel comfortable at this level, which should take only a couple of hours of practice, you can proceed to deeper learning. Try rotating the balls smoothly, without them coming apart and clashing together again. As an alternative, you might try rotating them without them touching ... this will work your fingers a little more, and is difficult if the balls are a little large for your hand size.

Another alternative is to turn your palm downwards and rotate the balls. This will build some finger strength and dexterity, much like rotating the balls without touching. Be inventive and try cascading them one over the other, etc.

If you practice for more than fifteen minutes with one hand, you will soon notice that your forearm, shoulder, and hands are receiving a substantial workout. Don't overdo it... relax and rest a bit if your body needs it.

*The External Method*

The logical and obvious way of moving the balls is to push them around with your fingers. When one ball pushes against the other, it replaces it and the other ball must move. If your palm is curved, the second ball moves into the position that the first ball occupied and the rotation is begun. Repeating this one simple movement will be enough to begin your adventure with the balls. There are many variations of this theme, and you can use three balls to increase the difficulty. With enough practice, you can even work them around your fingers like a magician.

*The Other or "Internal" Method*

The next step is like learning an internal martial art. You must begin to concentrate on what makes the balls move around in your palm. When you see someone who is good with the balls, they seem to rotate like magic, with almost no external effort. One important thing I have realized over the years, the obvious way is not always the most efficient way of doing things.

I found that the "other" way of moving the balls is by making space for them to roll into. You can practice this by rotating one ball in your palm. By manipulating each muscle of the palm, and by putting your palm very flat so gravity does not affect the movement, you can make the ball more about. Once you can make one ball move, you can usually get two balls to rotate slowly. Keep in mind that you are not pushing the balls, but giving them a space in which to roll. With practice, you will be able to rotate the balls smoothly and seemingly effortlessly within your palm.

This method requires small, minute adjustments of the muscles which takes quite a bit of concentration and relentless practice.

Relax, concentrate on the body, movement within stillness, stillness within movement... sounds like a meditation, taijiquan, calligraphy, massage, qigong, or yoga class. Once you realize that the concept is the same, you can practice any of these disciplines while you are working with the balls.

*Higher Levels of Practice*

To help you master the "Internal" method, you can test your abilities by using three balls. Once you can rotate three balls smoothly (without them separating), you can put a fourth ball on the top and watch it spin in the reverse direction...a trick showed me by the young master.

Another technique which I have seen highly skilled practitioners do, is to rotate two balls smoothly without them touching each other, using almost no hand motion. I have heard stories about people who could do the same with three balls.

One man told me about competitions among older gentlemen in China, where they would meet and compare techniques. Although I consider him the best I have ever seen at manipulating the balls, he said his skill was not worth mentioning compared to these gentlemen.

*Conclusion*

Do I feel healthier? I must admit, I have not noticed a significant improvement over the last week, except that my arms ache after practicing a half an hour with three 55mm balls. Of course, a week isn't enough time to test any "preventive" treatment, and the balls were never considered effective as a "first-aid" or quick treatment. I think that the balls would be an excellent exercise for persons suffering with arthritis and because I believe in the effectiveness of acupuncture, I feel as though they can help support a preventive health care system such as traditional Chinese medicine.

Although I will probably never be as good as many persons I have seen, at least those Baoding iron balls that I bought fifteen years ago are not going to rust.

With the right attitude, a person can dramatically increase their knowledge of the "internal" arts by using these tools. I now find that they are a comforting friend when I am deep in thought, or when just relaxing and releasing the day's buildup of tension. After my week long intensive study of the balls, I have relaxed and decided to enjoy them instead of conquering them. Perhaps now they can being improving my health.

-----------------------------------

©Qi: The Journal of Traditional Eastern Health & Fitness, Autumn 1991. The author, Steve Luo, is a regular contributor and long-time practitioner of Chinese martial arts and philosophy.

source: http://www.qi-journal.com/culture.asp?-Token.FindPage=4&-Token.SearchID=Baoding

================================================= 


*Meridian balls- Chinese Balls Youtube Instructional Videos*


http://youtube.com/watch?v=caJCwqGKRCY&feature=related


============================================== 

*Boading Balls-Chinese Iron Exercise Balls-video 2*

***How to use them -nice intro and excercises to do 


http://youtube.com/watch?v=pG5NCiIJ8uw&feature=related

==============================================

*2 Boading Balls -Chinese Iron Exercise Balls - video 3*

*** Additional Instruction

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fyuIu7jEnsY&feature=related

=============================================


----------



## tonynyc

*Other BENEFITS OF BOADING EXERCISE BALLS*:

Things I have serious personal doubts about I've highlighted in red- 
I guess this would get into 'self accupressure' with the Boading Balls. I admit to being a beginner on this so will have to see what I can come up with or what new knowledge you Dimmers can share; but,consult with your doctor regarding any questions on Benfits of Boading & Accupressure to play it safe....


Increased blood flow to the hand and wrists 
Protection against Alzheimer's disease 
Strength and dexterity in your hands and fingers 
Alleviation of stress 
Improved typing speed 
Easier fingering of musical instruments 
Prevention and some reversal of Arthritis 
Stronger Forearms 
Relief of Boredom (great for peaceful resting) 
Improved sleeping habits 
Distributes Chi 
Stronger Fingers 
Easier Meditation 
Improved Mental Agility 
Stress Relief 
Headaches Disappear 
Improved Circulation 
No more cold hands 
Improved Concentration 
Relief of boredom 
Faster typing speeds 
Less cramps 
Prevention of Carpal Tunnel Syndrome 
No strain on your wallet! 
Conversational decorative piece 
Stylish Design, Some think it is art! 
Contains a chime that sounds as you use it 
Never gets boring 
Great present 
More Energy 
Comes with a fancy, lined, wooden box

source: http://www.ninja-weapons.com/Decorative/Chinese_Exercise_Hand_Balls/ 

=============================================
Beginners Guide to Accupressure

http://www.geocities.com/jrh_iii/acupressure/


----------



## tonynyc

I admit to being one of those sors that will say- hell I am too tired at the end of the day to even consider a workout. A desk job is draining in it's own way as much as a physical one....

So I have been guilty in not keeping up with a standard routine- so what do when "real life responsibilities" ....

Abbreviated Workouts 

Here are some interesting links - but will add some more on this subject later...

http://www.fitnessforoneandall.com/guest/article/training/busy.htm 

Zap's Gym Routine

http://www.zapsgym.com/resources/workouts.htm


----------



## t3h_n00b

Here's my current weekly workout

Day 1: Chest
Incline Bench Press 3x8-10
Bench Press 3x8-10
Incline Flyes 3x8-10
Pec Dec 3x8-10 (5 second static contractions on each rep)

Day 2: Back
Rack Pulls 3x8-10
Pullups (Behind the neck, to the chest, and hammer grip) 2x8-10 each
Barbell Rows 3x8-10
Seated Cable Rows 3x8-10

Day 3: Shoulders
Seated Military Press 2x8-10, Unilateral Hammer Strength shoulder press 2x8-10
Upright Rows 3x8-10
Side and Front Laterals 3x8-10 (super set)
Lying rear laterals 3x8-10
Reverse pec dec 3x8-10

abs
Roman Chair 3x50
Cable Crunches 2x50 
Dragon Flags 2x10-12 

Day 4: Arms
Standing Alternate Dumbell Curls
Barbell Curls 4x8-10 (2 sets close grip, 2 sets wide grip)
Preacher Curl, Reverse Curl 2x8 (superset)
Close Grip Bench Press 3x8-10
Standing Overhead Tricep Extension 4x8-10
Weighted Dips, Rope Pressdown 3x8-10 (superset)
Standing wrist curl (behind the back) 3x12-15

Day 5: Legs
Stiff Leg Deadlift 3x8-10
Squat 3x8-10
Leg Press 3x8-10
Leg Curl 3x8-10
Seated Calf Raise 3x15-20


----------



## Red

Interesting thread.


----------



## Jon Blaze

Red said:


> Interesting thread.



Come on in! Find something you like.


----------



## Suze

tonynyc said:


> Don't worry - we'll get you to doing 100 pushups in no time



I have some progress tony...now I can do 15 in a row.  
I will do 15 push ups and then do another practice 15-20 times. I'll repeat this 3 times and when I do the last 15 pushups I usually pass out. Ok, almost. 

I have a "half ball" with grips in from of me and stand on my knees, though. :blush: But hey, I haven't exercised like this for years!

OT My new favorite work out are the elliptical machine.


----------



## tonynyc

susieQ said:


> I have some progress tony...now I can do 15 in a row.
> I will do 15 push ups and then do another practice 15-20 times. I'll repeat this 3 times and when I do the last 15 pushups I usually pass out. Ok, almost.
> 
> I have a "half ball" with grips in from of me and stand on my knees, though. :blush: But hey, I haven't exercised like this for years!
> 
> OT My new favorite work out are the elliptical machine.



SusieQ: Congrats - just think of your journey to the magical "100" 
How do you feel with your increased 'energy' and 'strength'....


----------



## tonynyc

Do you workout in the morning or evening - sounds like a pretty intense routine



t3h_n00b said:


> Here's my current weekly workout
> 
> Day 1: Chest
> Incline Bench Press 3x8-10
> Bench Press 3x8-10
> Incline Flyes 3x8-10
> Pec Dec 3x8-10 (5 second static contractions on each rep)
> 
> Day 2: Back
> Rack Pulls 3x8-10
> Pullups (Behind the neck, to the chest, and hammer grip) 2x8-10 each
> Barbell Rows 3x8-10
> Seated Cable Rows 3x8-10
> 
> Day 3: Shoulders
> Seated Military Press 2x8-10, Unilateral Hammer Strength shoulder press 2x8-10
> Upright Rows 3x8-10
> Side and Front Laterals 3x8-10 (super set)
> Lying rear laterals 3x8-10
> Reverse pec dec 3x8-10
> 
> abs
> Roman Chair 3x50
> Cable Crunches 2x50
> Dragon Flags 2x10-12
> 
> Day 4: Arms
> Standing Alternate Dumbell Curls
> Barbell Curls 4x8-10 (2 sets close grip, 2 sets wide grip)
> Preacher Curl, Reverse Curl 2x8 (superset)
> Close Grip Bench Press 3x8-10
> Standing Overhead Tricep Extension 4x8-10
> Weighted Dips, Rope Pressdown 3x8-10 (superset)
> Standing wrist curl (behind the back) 3x12-15
> 
> Day 5: Legs
> Stiff Leg Deadlift 3x8-10
> Squat 3x8-10
> Leg Press 3x8-10
> Leg Curl 3x8-10
> Seated Calf Raise 3x15-20


----------



## Suze

tonynyc said:


> SusieQ: Congrats - just think of your journey to the magical "100"
> How do you feel with your increased 'energy' and 'strength'....



thank ye!
well, it's nothing sensational, but I'm much stronger in my arms then i was just 5-6 weeks ago. it's weird, because lifting weights and stuff is not a problem, yet the push ups are a pain in the a**. i wonder if it has something to do with my weight...that it is harder for a fat person because you have more pounds to lift?


----------



## Tracy

I walk for an hour on my treadmill 5 days a week, I have a body ball that I do sit ups and push ups on and I have one of those little things that you use to make your bicycle stationary. I use 3 lb hand weights to do exercises for my arms and back. During the summer I also swim and do some yard work with the push mower. I'm a fit plump lady


----------



## Suze

Tracy said:


> I walk for an hour on my treadmill 5 days a week, I have a body ball that I do sit ups and push ups on and I have one of those little things that you use to make your bicycle stationary. I use 3 lb hand weights to do exercises for my arms and back. During the summer I also swim and do some yard work with the push mower. I'm a fit plump lady




I have the exact training routine as you! Except for the treadmill, I walk my dog instead. 

Creepy!


----------



## Jon Blaze

Going for a three mile run tuh night.  I have to enjoy my mp3 player why I still haz one. 
(Though if I could use one in basic training, I'd probably run a lot faster, but noooooooo..... lol)


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Jon Blaze said:


> Going for a three mile run tuh night.  I have to enjoy my mp3 player why I still haz one.
> (Though if I could use one in basic training, I'd probably run a lot faster, but noooooooo..... lol)



That does border on cruel and unusual punishment.  I can't do any long cardio session (running or cycling)without tunes. It makes me crazy.


----------



## tonynyc

You have to admire folks that are determined to log those jogging miles even in the hottest of 'summer' days. I'm just content to 'walk'... 

By the way has anyone seen the latest Documentary to hit the movie theaters "Bigger Stronger Faster" 

It's directed by Chris Bell and it explores the obsession with steriods. 

Bigger Faster Stronger -Trailer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8nOKJTL6Tg


----------



## tonynyc

Here's another clip and an a nice interview by Chris Bell at the Tribeca Film Festival.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aR1_z0lKmU&feature=related


----------



## DeniseW

I go to the gym with Butch and I use the treadmill and the stationary bike and also the elliptical machine. I started very slow and am gradually working my way up. I also swim when I can and I dance at home. I do wall push ups which help strengthen my arms. I'm so glad you posted about the resistance bands, I bought some and it comes with a few exercises but I'll use some of yours too. I also have walking poles(exerstrider.com) which are like ski poles. They take the pressure off of joints and allow me to walk a lot further. They also give an upper body workout. I LOVE my walking poles. I go every day that I don't go to the gym and I walk along the beach with them. I also do things every day to get extra steps in, parking farther away from stores, etc....


----------



## Jon Blaze

PT test here last week! I did awesome (And with no music lol)

Pullups- 10
Pushups (1 min)- 68
Situps (1 min) - 70
And the coup de grace... my fastest 1.5 mile run ever: 8:33!!!! WHOOOO I was running lol 
But they put the numbers in wrong (They said I did 8 instead of 10, 10 being the minimum for the award), so I don't get my highest fitness award thingy.


----------



## comperic2003

You are obviously progressing, and that is fantastic, but 10 pullups? If you can do 68 pushups in a minute but can only do 10 pullups, you have a serious muscular imbalance to address.


----------



## Waxwing

comperic2003 said:


> You are obviously progressing, and that is fantastic, but 10 pullups? If you can do 68 pushups in a minute but can only do 10 pullups, you have a serious muscular imbalance to address.



Really? Because I can do a goodly number of pushups, but not a single pullup. 

Which, though, might be because I'm a chick and it's harder for us to do pullups to begin with.

or, perhaps I am horribly imbalanced.


----------



## rainyday

For now I'm alternating between H2o classes (which incorporate some upper-body strength training) and swimming laps with Zoomers. I don't like using normal fins, but I love these. 

I recommend the blue ones. I've tried the red ones and they were too stiff to be comfortable. I think they run a little small lengthwise. My foot is a WW and they fit me widthwise.

http://www.swimoutlet.com/product_p/1267.htm
Lots of other places on the net sell them as well, including Amazon.

Now I wish I could find a swim cap stretchy enough to hold long hair and not tug at it.


----------



## Jon Blaze

comperic2003 said:


> You are obviously progressing, and that is fantastic, but 10 pullups? If you can do 68 pushups in a minute but can only do 10 pullups, you have a serious muscular imbalance to address.



I could have done more but I was going for the award of "Warhawk." I wasn't trying to do any better than it because it is the highest fitness award one can get here.

Warhawk standards:
Pushups- 65, 1 min
Situps- 70, 1 min
1.5 mile run- 8:55
Pullups 10
That's the minimum, and what I was looking to get.


----------



## comperic2003

Jon Blaze said:


> I could have done more but I was going for the award of "Warhawk." I wasn't trying to do any better than it because it is the highest fitness award one can get here.
> 
> Warhawk standards:
> Pushups- 65, 1 min
> Situps- 70, 1 min
> 1.5 mile run- 8:55
> Pullups 10
> That's the minimum, and what I was looking to get.



That's a good point. Sorry about that. I guess my real concern should be with the standards of the organization then.


----------



## tonynyc

You often see gym misshaps-but, this has to be one of the shocking ones. Poor lady

==================================================
*GYM MACHINE HURLS WOMAN*


By TOM LIDDY, PILAR CONCI and JAMIE SCHRAM
The New York Sports Club at 345 W. 145th StLast updated: 9:29 pm
July 28, 2008 
Posted: 9:29 pm
July 28, 2008

In the age-old battle of human vs. machine, the "abductor" defeated its foe - a portly woman - at a Harlem gym today

A "very large lady" at the New York Sports Club was "sling-shot" off equipment known as the "abductor" - and had to be hauled from the gym in a rescue basket by firefighters, authorities said.

The accident was reported before noon at 345 W. 145th St., where a 38-year-old woman was using the machine, which firms muscles of the hips and inner thighs, witnesses said.

"She didn't close [the machine] properly," said one source who asked not to be identified.

"She was supposed to exit it from the side but tried to go over the leg bar . . and her loose pants got caught in the handle."

Gym members were aghast as they watched the accident unfold.

"If you are on a machine, it's you versus the machine," said another gym member who also asked not to be identified.

"She put too much weight on the machine. She was, like, sling-shot from it."

A FDNY spokesman said that because of the woman's large size, paramedics had to use a "Stokes basket" instead of a regular stretcher to lift the woman from the gym and into the ambulance.

She was then taken to New York Presbyterian/Columbia University Medical Center. A spokeswoman at the hospital had no immediate information, including the woman's weight.


*http://www.nypost.com/seven/07282008/news/regionalnews/gym_machine_hurls_woman_121988.htm*
==========================================================

*Abduction Machine in Action*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeYrpCS_Tlg&feature=related


----------



## comperic2003

Waxwing said:


> Really? Because I can do a goodly number of pushups, but not a single pullup.
> 
> Which, though, might be because I'm a chick and it's harder for us to do pullups to begin with.
> 
> or, perhaps I am horribly imbalanced.



With the exception of rock climbers, everyone else can and should be able to do more pushups than pullups. But that is to be expected. Because your feet are still in contact with the ground in a pushup, less of your bodyweight needs to be moved when compared to a pullup. I don't know the exact ration of pushups to pullups indicative of healthy and balanced shoulders, but if you can do 70-100 pushups in a row, I think 20-25 pullups would be appropriate.

That being said, most non overweight people should at least be able to do 5-10.


----------



## DeniseW

tonynyc said:


> You often see gym misshaps-but, this has to be one of the shocking ones. Poor lady
> 
> ==================================================
> *GYM MACHINE HURLS WOMAN*
> 
> 
> By TOM LIDDY, PILAR CONCI and JAMIE SCHRAM
> The New York Sports Club at 345 W. 145th StLast updated: 9:29 pm
> July 28, 2008
> Posted: 9:29 pm
> July 28, 2008
> 
> In the age-old battle of human vs. machine, the "abductor" defeated its foe - a portly woman - at a Harlem gym today
> 
> A "very large lady" at the New York Sports Club was "sling-shot" off equipment known as the "abductor" - and had to be hauled from the gym in a rescue basket by firefighters, authorities said.
> 
> The accident was reported before noon at 345 W. 145th St., where a 38-year-old woman was using the machine, which firms muscles of the hips and inner thighs, witnesses said.
> 
> "She didn't close [the machine] properly," said one source who asked not to be identified.
> 
> "She was supposed to exit it from the side but tried to go over the leg bar . . and her loose pants got caught in the handle."
> 
> Gym members were aghast as they watched the accident unfold.
> 
> "If you are on a machine, it's you versus the machine," said another gym member who also asked not to be identified.
> 
> "She put too much weight on the machine. She was, like, sling-shot from it."
> 
> A FDNY spokesman said that because of the woman's large size, paramedics had to use a "Stokes basket" instead of a regular stretcher to lift the woman from the gym and into the ambulance.
> 
> She was then taken to New York Presbyterian/Columbia University Medical Center. A spokeswoman at the hospital had no immediate information, including the woman's weight.
> 
> 
> *http://www.nypost.com/seven/07282008/news/regionalnews/gym_machine_hurls_woman_121988.htm*
> ==========================================================
> 
> *Abduction Machine in Action*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeYrpCS_Tlg&feature=related




Looks like I wont' be getting on the abductor anytime soon...holy crap


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

Well I'm a bit late to this thread...what's new, lol.

My work out these days is Monday-water aerobics, Wednesday-stationary recumbent bike for an hour, Friday-water aerobics. Before water aerobics I try to swim 4 laps as well.

Now I LOVE LOVE LOVE the water stuff, but that freaking exercise stuff on Wednesdays, is for the birds, lol. I HATE IT. I do it cos I feel awesome afterwards, but my god do I hate it!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

thanks for the rep. Guess 2700 isn't enough for another can I shall keep trying!!!


----------



## DeniseW

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Well I'm a bit late to this thread...what's new, lol.
> 
> My work out these days is Monday-water aerobics, Wednesday-stationary recumbent bike for an hour, Friday-water aerobics. Before water aerobics I try to swim 4 laps as well.
> 
> Now I LOVE LOVE LOVE the water stuff, but that freaking exercise stuff on Wednesdays, is for the birds, lol. I HATE IT. I do it cos I feel awesome afterwards, but my god do I hate it!




I wish my gym had the recumbent bike with the hand pedals on it, we just have the one you sit on and pedal with your feet. I asked them about getting one and they said that likely wouldn't happen. I'd probably be the only one using it so it's not worth it to them.


----------



## tonynyc

** Bump**

*The Cane Masters Exercise System *uses a combination of isometric and isotonic techniques to provide an effective and efficient regimen for muscle toning as well as rehabilitation. Utilizing a wooden cane and resistance band, the Cane Masters Exercise System can be used standing, sitting, or in a prone position.

** I some of the clips that go into the MA/Self Defense Techniques in the BBW SelfDefense thread in the Main Lounge. I just wanted to focus on the exercise benefits here ** 

*YouTube Clips*

CaneMasters Exercise Brochure

*CaneMaster Exercise System Explained *

CaneMasters Exercise System




WebSite

http://www.canemasters.com/


----------



## DeniseW

I am re-reading this thread and I have to say that this is such a great post Tony, so much great info and ideas. I have recently started stepping at home and I love it. I'm also very much into strength training now and it has helped me so much, I feel so much stronger.






tonynyc said:


> Now with your training programs are your goals for sport or improvement of daily activities (functional strength)?
> 
> How has your workout plans - helped with performing your daily activities and what are your favorite exercises?
> 
> What is nice about exercises is how can we think outside the box- so the same workout can work for folks of different strength levels. Tkae the Laundry lift... you can go pretty hardcore; ie, instead of doing 'Laundry Bags' you can opt for the old school 'SandBag' workout.
> 
> Below is a series of articles and links from (aboutfit.com) on the importance of building 'Functional Strength'
> 
> =====================================================
> 
> *Functional Strength Training*
> 
> From Paige Waehner,
> Your Guide to Exercise.
> FREE Newsletter. Sign Up Now!
> About.com Health's Disease and Condition content is reviewed by our Medical Review Board
> A Guest Article By Cara Lindell
> 
> Functional strength training simply means training our bodies to better perform the types of movements we use for everyday living. The time spent developing this specific strength, flexibility and agility have the optimum carry-over into daily activities.
> Strength movements you perform on a day-in, day-out basis can be categorized into the following groups:
> 
> Lifting: Laundry basket, Grocery Bags, child/grandchildren
> Reaching: Refrigerator or clothes dryer, Dishes on shelves, Grabbing objects on floor
> Power: Standing up from chair, going up stairs, walking up incline
> Balancing: Walking (Single leg activities), Moving while holding awkward objects
> Combinations of the above
> 
> *Functional Exercises*
> 
> These are four highly functional exercises you can easily add to your day to create a basic strength training program.
> They form the foundation for daily strength movements. Performing these several times a day, several times a week will enable you to do more with less effort and with more confidence.
> 
> You can do them anywhere, anytime:
> 
> * Push-ups: Start with wall push-ups and progress to placing your hands on the kitchen counter. You can do 5-6 while waiting for the microwave to finish. These firm your chest, arms, abs and back.
> 
> * Squats or lunges: Most reaching, lifting or bending involves and element or squatting or lunging. Remember to push out your tush and dont let your knees go farther forward than your toes. Youll strengthen your knees, quads and hips.
> 
> 
> 
> * Grocery Bag Lift: Each time you go shopping strengthen your arms. Use each arm and lift the bag 6 times to the front, side and rear. You can also do a modified bicep curl. Just remember to keep your shoulders back and abs tight while working your arms.
> 
> * Lift: Pick-up that heavy pet food bag or laundry basket by squaring your feet shoulder width apart, squatting down, grabbing hold and pushing up with your legs. Put it down and do it again. If your knees hurt, practice lifting from a chair until you get stronger.
> 
> *Functional Equipment*
> 
> The recommended equipment will also vary from that used in traditional strength training. Recent findings in the Journal of Strength and Conditioning show that machine based strength training has limited carry-over in helping us perform our activities of daily living. There are many better equipment options for functional strength training that dont involve going to the gym. They include:
> 
> Dumb Bells: Begin with 3-4 pounds and progress to 8-10
> Body Weight: Combined with jump ropes or exercise balls, body weight is often challenging on its own, especially lunges and push-ups!
> Resistance Bands and Loops: Replicate the exercises on a cable machine in the gym.
> Exercise Balls: A fun way to combine balance work with other exercises
> Medicine Balls: Great for combo moves involving the shoulders
> Just as athletes train for their specific sport, we have specific household or recreational activities to train for. Make your training count; make it functional!
> 
> Cara Lindell is founder and president of Fully Fit Lifestyles, a company committed to helping women in their 40's and above become fit and healthy.
> Updated: March 25, 2003
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *Strength Training for Large Folks *
> 
> *Functional Exercise *
> 
> If you have trouble with movements like getting up from a chair, getting in and out of a car or up and down from curbs, this is where to start. Functional exercise means you're working on the very things you struggle with to improve quality of life.
> 
> 1. Stepping Up and Down
> 
> A great place to start in functional exercise is with stepping. Daily life often involves stepping onto curbs and walking up and down stairs. A typical curb is about 2-6 inches high while the average flight of stairs may have 15 or more steps. Practicing your stepping at home can make it easier when you go out into the world.
> 
> How to Practice: Using a Step, a nearby curb or a stair, step up with the right foot and then the left, holding onto the wall or a handrail for balance. Step down with the right foot followed by the left and repeat on the right foot 10 times. Switch and repeat with the left foot. Practice this each day, adding more repetitions and eventually balancing without holding onto anything. If you use a Step, start with the top and add risers over time to add intensity.
> 
> Make it Harder: Stepping requires balance because there's a brief period when only one foot is on the floor. Practice balance by trying this: Stand near a wall (just in case you need it) and lift the right foot off the floor, balancing on your left. See how long you can hold this position. Lower and repeat with the left foot. To make it harder, close your eyes. Eventually, move away from the wall and try it on your own.
> 
> 2. Standing Up and Down
> 
> Think about how many times you sit and stand each day--on chairs, couches, in cars and on toilets. If you have trouble with this activity, the simple act of sitting and standing can be frustrating. The average toilet is about 15 inches high, while the average chair is about 16-17 inches. That means you need to able squat down to 15 inches from the floor at least 10 times in a day. Squatting requires strength in the legs, abs and back as well as good balance and stability.
> 
> How to Practice: Using a familiar chair or even a toilet (with the lid down, of course), begin by sitting and standing 8 times. Each day, practice sitting and standing, using arm rests or handrails if you need to at first. Over time, add more repetitions and try to balance without holding onto anything.
> 
> Make it harder: If you want to progress, try squatting without sitting all the way down. By working against gravity and momentum, you'll strengthen your leg muscles, core and improve balance. Try this: Place a chair behind you and sit down on it (so you know where it is). Then stand up and squat as though you're about to sit down. Stop a few inches above the chair, stand up and repeat.
> 
> 3. Getting In and Out of a Car
> 
> This can be a tough one for everyone, not just the overweight or obese and, for some, the difficulty in maneuvering in and out of a small car is just one more reason to stay home. By practicing this move, you can improve your strength and agility. Try this: Sit in your car and practice getting out--step one leg out and then the other (try not to twist when you get out...this can cause back injuries). Now, use your hands to help push you up and out of the car and then sit back down and repeat. Your goal is to be able to push yourself out of the car using the strength of your legs and torso rather than relying on pulling on the car door (which could slam on your fingers---ouch!).
> 
> Focused Strength Training
> 
> Now that you have some ideas for functional training, let's talk about a more focused approach with traditional moves. Seated strength training is a great place to start if you're a beginner--there are many upper and lower body exercises you can do in a chair and, once you master these, you can move on to standing exercises to target balance, stability, strength and better functionality. If you're ready to get started, I've got a *Seated Full Body Workout * you can try at home. Be sure to check with your doctor before you begin any type of exercise program, especially if you're obese, are on any medications or have been diagnosed with any medical conditions.
> 
> Staying mobile and being able to function well on a daily basis can improve quality of life and, yes, help you lose weight. By practicing the very activities you struggle with, you can build strength and confidence to help you move forward and reach even higher with your goals.
> 
> ==========================================
> 
> *Seated Total Body Strength*
> 
> great link and can be modified based on the fitness and strength and equipment. For example, you could use heavier dumbbells for the seated presses - just make sure you are using the proper weight bench for support.
> 
> The tubing - you could go from the lightest that is available at your health store to something more creative (bike innertubes) - just make sure you have that valves taken out and (wear safety goggles).
> 
> http://exercise.about.com/cs/exerciseworkouts/l/blobeseexercise.htm


----------



## tonynyc

DeniseW said:


> I am re-reading this thread and I have to say that this is such a great post Tony, so much great info and ideas. I have recently started stepping at home and I love it. I'm also very much into strength training now and it has helped me so much, I feel so much stronger.



Hi Denise:

I'm glad you are enjoying the thread- and feel free to post any new stuff you might find. The goal for me is always coming up with exercises that can be both fun,functional and challenging.

I also like to see role models that one would not think of ( different gneder- age - size ) in terms of the instructor. I have a few more that I'll try to post between this and the BBW Self Defense thread on the Main Lounge. I just added a posting on Shihan Roy Richmond. I found his site inspirational as he is a SSBHM and MA practioner.


----------



## lypeaches

I need some advice from anybody who does weight training please. 

I've been doing weights for about 9 months now. First 6 months or so I just did circuit training. Then, a couple months ago, I switched gyms. My new gym has a LOT more different machines, and weights and equipment in general. Since I was pretty much lost, I got 4 sessions with a personal trainer, because I needed to learn how to use the new stuff, essentially. I'd love to do that all the time, but can't affort it, so I'm on my own now. She had essentially set me up with 3 different weight training workouts (combo of free weights and machines) one session for the chest and arms, one for legs and abs, and one for back and triceps, more or less. After doing this for a couple weeks, I find I don't really like it. I would prefer to mix it up, and essentially work out the whole body each time. I can only do weights 3times a week, by the way...I can't get there every day, at least not with my work schedule for the next 2 - 3 months. I do get in some cardio too. 

Is there any clear benefit to doing it the way she said? Or a problem with me doing it my own way?


----------



## lypeaches

rainyday said:


> Now I wish I could find a swim cap stretchy enough to hold long hair and not tug at it.



Rainy, try 
www.swimcapsbyfran.com


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> I need some advice from anybody who does weight training please.
> 
> I've been doing weights for about 9 months now. First 6 months or so I just did circuit training. Then, a couple months ago, I switched gyms. My new gym has a LOT more different machines, and weights and equipment in general. Since I was pretty much lost, I got 4 sessions with a personal trainer, because I needed to learn how to use the new stuff, essentially. I'd love to do that all the time, but can't affort it, so I'm on my own now. She had essentially set me up with 3 different weight training workouts (combo of free weights and machines) one session for the chest and arms, one for legs and abs, and one for back and triceps, more or less. After doing this for a couple weeks, I find I don't really like it. I would prefer to mix it up, and essentially work out the whole body each time. I can only do weights 3times a week, by the way...I can't get there every day, at least not with my work schedule for the next 2 - 3 months. I do get in some cardio too.
> 
> Is there any clear benefit to doing it the way she said? Or a problem with me doing it my own way?



I don't think you have any problems with the way that you are working out. If you feel challenged by what you are doing and enjoy it - then that is a good thing. 

_I remember reading somewhere that you should change your weight training routine every 3 months to avoid boredom. And it's good that you are mixing things up. 

has your trainer suggested any abbreviated workouts that you can do? there are some compound weight training exercises that gives you a full body workout. However, all depends how you feel doing the Olympic Types of Lifts. Perhaps your training can come up with an Abbreviated routine so that you can get a workout in despite your now limited schedule._


----------



## lypeaches

Thanks Tony. I didn't think so, but was curious what a more experienced lifter had to say. 

You know, at least as of yet, I don't really get bored with weight lifting...that's more of an issue with cardio for me. I do have two different whole body workouts, so I can alternate. Plus, throw in a different exercise now and again. I hadn't thought about abbreviated workouts...but for me the issue is travel time to the gym with my schedule, more than the actual time in the gym, so I'll just need to figure out some "at home" routine I can do on off days.

Thanks!!


----------



## tonynyc

lypeaches said:


> Thanks Tony. I didn't think so, but was curious what a more experienced lifter had to say.
> 
> You know, at least as of yet, I don't really get bored with weight lifting...that's more of an issue with cardio for me. I do have two different whole body workouts, so I can alternate. Plus, throw in a different exercise now and again. I hadn't thought about abbreviated workouts...but for me the issue is travel time to the gym with my schedule, more than the actual time in the gym, so I'll just need to figure out some "at home" routine I can do on off days.
> 
> Thanks!!




*Hi LyPeaches:

I wanted to throw out some more ideas regarding Abbreviated workouts. You might want to do a compund exercise so that you are able to get a full body workout at the shortest time possible. I've included some videos below. 

A rep scheme that you could do is maybe
2 sets 10-15 reps or 
3 sets 8-10 reps for starters. 
Not sure which equipment you might be using on the road-but, wanted to include these videos as a starter.... 
*

*Dumbbell Workout Videos*

Dumbbell Squat & Press

Dumbbell Snatches

Dumbbell Floor Press


----------



## ZosofanCMR

I have a PT test on monday, so I've really been kicking my ass lately at the gym

Today I ran 4 miles, did a chest workout with 40 Lb free-weights and a 3 set of elevated ab workouts 20 crunches 20 situps.

I'm striving to better my last PT test which was...

83 Pushups in 2 minutes
78 Situps
13:57 2 mile run

I think i'll maintain on the pushups do a couple more situps and knock 30 seconds or so of my 2 mile time, I really wanna max this next test, It's kind of an important one


----------



## tonynyc

ZosofanCMR said:


> I have a PT test on monday, so I've really been kicking my ass lately at the gym
> 
> Today I ran 4 miles, did a chest workout with 40 Lb free-weights and a 3 set of elevated ab workouts 20 crunches 20 situps.
> 
> I'm striving to better my last PT test which was...
> 
> 83 Pushups in 2 minutes
> 78 Situps
> 13:57 2 mile run
> 
> I think i'll maintain on the pushups do a couple more situps and knock 30 seconds or so of my 2 mile time, I really wanna max this next test, It's kind of an important one




*
ZosofanCMR:

Good luck with your PT test this coming Monday. let us know how you do. Sounds like you will smash your goals- ....
*


----------



## ZosofanCMR

tonynyc said:


> *
> ZosofanCMR:
> 
> Good luck with your PT test this coming Monday. let us know how you do. Sounds like you will smash your goals- ....
> *



Thanks Tonynyc, fingers crossed, this test is especially important, I'm in the Army and it's for a school I'm about to go to, the Warrior Leader's Course, I wanna be the distinguished honor grad so the better I do on this test, the better my chances are for that.


----------



## tonynyc

ZosofanCMR said:


> Thanks Tonynyc, fingers crossed, this test is especially important, I'm in the Army and it's for a school I'm about to go to, the Warrior Leader's Course, I wanna be the distinguished honor grad so the better I do on this test, the better my chances are for that.



*ZosofanCMR: How did the test go? Hope all went well.....*


----------



## tonynyc

***BUMP ****

_*** Beauty of this method is that you can be creative and add do your own routine for lower body and upper body exercises - as well as incorporate any weight exercises that you are comfy doing. Have fun with this *_


*Shuffle Your Way to Health*


*The options for workouts and exercises are numerous. You're not just limited to free weights, resistance machines, elliptical bikes, and the treadmill when working out. Those are several of many equipment options. If you think about it, all exercise equipment are just "tools" for 
achieving your physical fitness goals. A chair can be a tool or piece of exercise equipment because you can do bench dips, elevated pushups, handstand pushups, and assisted single legged squats. You can do the same with a large stack of books. Basically, if you take something that's versatile, sturdy, tough, durable, or static, you can turn them for use in your workouts. 

A very simple but highly effective and overlooked "tool" is a deck of 52 cards (without the Jokers). A single deck of cards can replace your boring cardio workouts on the stationary bike or treadmill. It offers variety to target different strength qualities and improves your cardiovascular fitness in a more productive way. Old school boxers and wrestlers often complemented their training programs using a deck of cards. The concept isn't exactly new. The workout with a deck works by assigning one exercise to each color. You'll do that particular exercise for the amount of repetitions equal to the card number. The jacks, queens, kings all count for ten reps each. Aces count for eleven repetitions. Jokers are excluded but you can keep them up and assign them a value of 20 reps for a great challenge. You'll move from one exercise and one card to the next with as little rest as possible to keep the working rate high. Incorporate both body weight movements with weighted exercises for a more balanced approach. This leaves your heart pumping forcing you to breathe hard. It's a lung-coughing workout that's highly productive. 

Here are some popular routines with this approach:

1) Red cards - pushups, burpees, or high jumps (pick one)

Black cards - sit-ups, crunches, and handstand pushups (pick one)

2) Red hearts- pull-ups or weighted rows

Red diamonds - pushups or burpees

Black spades - crunches or V-ups

Black clubs - single legged squats (assisted or unassisted)

Red diamonds- barbell or dumbbell row

Black spades- barbell front squats

Black clubs- barbell or band good mornings, back extensions

4) Red cards- Rack deadlifts

Black cards- barbell bent presses (each arm)

Now to make these workouts more of a challenge reduce the amount of rest in between each exercise and card. Move quick and fast in completing the deck. You can even go through the entire deck again. If you have a training partner, take turns with each card. The only rest allowed is 
when your partner goes for his turn with the card. Incorporate a density approach by setting a time limit to complete one round of the entire deck. Then the next time, try to beat that record. If the regular exercises you're using are becoming easy, replace each with a more difficult variation of the same exercise. Increase the number of repetitions by multiplying the card number by a certain value. For example, if you can go through the entire deck doing crunches for each card without experiencing much of a challenge, increase the number by a value of 2. If you come across an 8, multiply that by 2 and do 18. If the next card is a King, multiply that by 2 and do 20 reps of crunches. You can do this for any exercise you want. 

As you can see, the 52 cards deck workouts incorporate different types of exercises for a full body workout that's productive and efficient over the long term. It looks good on paper but only you can experience it's effectiveness by doing. Try it today.*
Source:


Heart-Pumping Workouts Using a Deck of Cards

The nice part is that an ordinary deck of playing cards is a cheaper more versatile alternative than the
 Fit Deck Exercise Playing Cards which retails for $14.95.


*YouTube Clips (Just an Illustration) *

Deck of Cards Workout


----------



## Mini

My current favorite workout is to just set a timer about 15 minutes and then do pushups - right now I'm on a divebomber kick - until the timer stops. Rest a minute, repeat with Hindu squats, then finally with crunches.

It's... intense, to say the least.


----------



## tonynyc

Mini said:


> My current favorite workout is to just set a timer about 15 minutes and then do pushups - right now I'm on a divebomber kick - until the timer stops. Rest a minute, repeat with Hindu squats, then finally with crunches.
> 
> It's... intense, to say the least.



*Hi Mini:
The Royal Court as  Matt Furey calls them is a really good workout routine. How often do you train? you might want to post your daily routine in this  thread 

Saw this clip on using a Deck of Cards for the pushup routine. What do you think? 

Deck of Cards Pushup Routine*


----------



## comperic2003

Mini said:


> My current favorite workout is to just set a timer about 15 minutes and then do pushups - right now I'm on a divebomber kick - until the timer stops. Rest a minute, repeat with Hindu squats, then finally with crunches.
> 
> It's... intense, to say the least.



Whether or not hindu squats place damaging stress on the ligaments of the knee is still up for debate but regardless, the movement reinforces a serious postural hip imbalance; so, for that reason, I would stay away from them.


----------



## tonynyc

*Bump*

Haven't posted on this site for a long time- wanted to share another good exercise link 

Fitness Bliss


----------



## MarkZ

Hello Friends!

I've been out of the loop for a while, was very ill end of Sept 10. Had an infection that surrounded my right lung, and was in the hospital for almost a month. When I got home, I couldn't walk to the end of the room, without being winded. I decided that as soon as I could, I would start training again. It was hard work, but I'm happy to say, I am riding my bicycle about 30 miles a week, and have lost about 40 pounds since Nov 1. Doctor told me to leave the weights alone for 6 months, so it's time to start lifting again. Pics to follow in a few days.

Mark Z.


----------



## tinkerbell

umm.... 

Running, Running, and running. I also enjoy walking, and bike riding - either on the road/bike path, but love love love mt biking!!  Even after I flipped over my handle bars last summer, and had huge bruises on my inner and outer thighs! I did finish the trail, and did another one too


----------



## tonynyc

tinkerbell said:


> umm....
> 
> Running, Running, and running. I also enjoy walking, and bike riding - either on the road/bike path, but love love love mt biking!!  Even after I flipped over my handle bars last summer, and had huge bruises on my inner and outer thighs! I did finish the trail, and did another one too



Makes you a true Iron Lady for sure....


----------



## tinkerbell

tonynyc said:


> Makes you a true Iron Lady for sure....



 I felt like it that day, thats for sure!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

my fav workouts consist of most weight lifting varities.i love preacher curls,overhead press,dead-lift,squat.i also love punching bag training and martial arts for a workout too.


----------



## nityaarora12

I used to have a body that was envied by women and adored by men, now after 2 children and entering my thirties, I am struggling with this new body that seems to foreign to me. My belly still looks like i'm 4 - 6 months pregnant and my clothes don't fit right. As a result, my self esteem has taken a nose dive, because that was the thing that I was known for - having a beautiful body. i have decided to join a gym, because for me it symbolizes taking control of my life and doing what I can to change the things that i can. Your exercises in this article are a really great tips, I HOPE and PRAY tha i'll be able to regain at least a flat stomach and some muscle tone. ...


----------



## HeavyDuty24

nityaarora12 said:


> I used to have a body that was envied by women and adored by men, now after 2 children and entering my thirties, I am struggling with this new body that seems to foreign to me. My belly still looks like i'm 4 - 6 months pregnant and my clothes don't fit right. As a result, my self esteem has taken a nose dive, because that was the thing that I was known for - having a beautiful body. i have decided to join a gym, because for me it symbolizes taking control of my life and doing what I can to change the things that i can. Your exercises in this article are a really great tips, I HOPE and PRAY tha i'll be able to regain at least a flat stomach and some muscle tone. ...



with alittle effort all things are possible. good luck!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*My boss is a junkie on trying every DVD on the market...

we tried some very intense FIRE or something a few weeks ago...out of our league

but today we tried PHSYIQUE 57 I believe it's called....we did the 30 minute tape, with tons and tons of quads, glutes, inner thigh, abs work...pretty challenging I must say : >*


----------



## Resson

My favorite workout exercises are running,walking and cycling.I really like cardio exercises.These exercises are best for me and i can do these exercises easily.


----------



## Cynthia

The Nia Technique is what I love the most. For the past few months, though, I've fallen off the exercise wagon and don't feel as confident about going to hour-long classes where I feel compelled to keep up with people half my weight. (Ack! It's some irrational pride thing.) 

So, it's back to baby steps for now. My neighborhood Curves has introduced 30-minute Zumba classes with machine-work intervals. They're relatively fun and manageably short but not as transcendent of an experience as Nia.


----------



## ashishverma011

Suze said:


> I love swimming, volleyball, rollerblading. ...And snowboard.:wubu:
> 
> I'm old school I guess, hate indoor machines!




I have the mutual feelings. I love swimming. it is the best workout and soothing at the same time


----------



## da3ley

I love to swim. Its hard to get around sometimes thougg.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

A few years ago, I used to practice walking in both road and in a atlethic track. I just wish to get back to walk soon!!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

da3ley said:


> I love to swim. Its hard to get around sometimes thougg.


Nice way of exercise!!!


----------



## da3ley

Colonial Warrior said:


> Nice way of exercise!!!


ty!


----------



## RockyAO

Colonial Warrior said:


> A few years ago, I used to practice walking in both road and in a atlethic track. I just wish to get back to walk soon!!!


Oh, that's great. It's always nice to see a fellow hiker here. Which trails do you like more? And what gear you prefer to take with you? These days I prefer to do as Cleverwander suggests packing an extra pair of warm socks and rain poncho in my backpack



Resson said:


> My favorite workout exercises are running,walking and cycling.I really like cardio exercises.These exercises are best for me and i can do these exercises easily.



Wow, what a routine. I envy you


----------



## Colonial Warrior

RockyAO said:


> Oh, that's great. It's always nice to see a fellow hiker here. Which trails do you like more? And what gear you prefer to take with you? These days I prefer to do as Cleverwander suggests packing an extra pair of warm socks and rain poncho in my backpack



Nice to meet a fellow hiker too!


----------



## NZ Mountain Man

I definitely hate indoor machines. Noisy things and treadmills are like slippery surface moving underneath the feet. 
Bicycling, Hunting and canoeing.


----------

